# Champions League Qualifying 14-15 July



## A_Skywalker (Jul 14, 2009)

14 Jul 14:00 Makedonija Gj. P v BATE Borisov  4.20 3.50 1.83   
14 Jul 14:00 Pyunik v Dinamo Zagreb  6.00 3.80 1.57   
14 Jul 17:00 EB Streymur v Apoel Nicosia  9.00 4.75 1.36   
14 Jul 17:00 FK Ekranas v FK Baku  2.00 3.40 3.75   
14 Jul 17:45 Rhyl v Partizan Belgrade  11.00 5.00 1.28   
15 Jul 14:00 Ventspils v F91 Dudelange  1.083 8.00 19.00   
15 Jul 14:30 FC Inter v Sheriff Tiraspol  1.50 3.75 6.00  
15 Jul 15:00 Wit Georgia Tbilisi v NK Maribor  2.30 3.25 2.80   
15 Jul 16:45 Maccabi Haifa v Glentoran  1.22 5.50 12.00   
15 Jul 17:00 Debrecen v Kalmar FF  2.40 3.30 2.62   
15 Jul 17:00 SK Tirana v Stabaek  3.40 3.30 2.00   
15 Jul 17:15 FC Copenhagen v Mogren  1.22 5.50 10.00   
15 Jul 17:30 FC Salzburg v Bohemians  1.22 5.25 11.00   
15 Jul 17:30 Wisla Krakow v FC Levadia Tallinn  1.22 5.25 11.00   
15 Jul 17:30 Zrinjski Mostar v Slovan Bratislava  2.87 3.25 2.25  
15 Jul 18:15 FH Hafnarfjordur v Aktobe Lento  1.75 3.50 4.20


----------

